
Show HN: XpanXn – chat designed for how conversations work - phumbe
https://xpanxn.com
======
phumbe
Hey everyone, my name is Peter and I developed XpanXn ("Expansion") after
wondering if instant messaging could better mimic real-life conversations if
it were designed more like a mind-map.

XpanXn is an instant messaging app where your conversation is not limited to
the vertical direction; it can expand in the horizontal direction to isolate
different conversation topics being discussed simultaneously. Along with
redesigning the dynamics of instant messaging, XpanXn also offers better
privacy with no third-party data mining. You're the customer, not the product.

My intent is for this to be a minimum viable product. There's quite a bit of
refinement needed to get XpanXn to realize its full potential and match the
features we've come to expect from instant messaging apps.

I hope you'll give XpanXn a try -- no account needed. I'll be standing by to
answer questions, and feedback is much appreciated!

~~~
bruceb
Put more effort in to the demo so we can see a real life example of how it
would be useful.

